# Some of my projects



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Here I will be posting pictures of my projects as they progress. Any and all suggestions and critiques are welcome.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

A Laurel natty I've started working on


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking forward to it. You’re off to a good start.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Coming along. Sanding, sanding, sanding lol


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I like the way you are sculpting it to fit your hand.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks. Only problem I'm having now is whether to finish it with a clear sealer or get a colored stain. Never really worked with Laurel so not sure what will look the best.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------

